# Poem



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

A Feather of the Wind

Somewhere in my mind you call to me 
a flutter of soft white wing

softly from the night your coo of love 
sails through the mist of my mind 

Through the skies of a thousand years 
Over water and land
Your wings have set sail 

Boldly in the sun 
Forward you fly 
A friend without fail 

Who knows your thoughts 
Where you go, when gone
As you sail through the sky 
To dusk from the early dawn

Set your eye to love
your wing to the heavens
And those that care 

Trust your heart
And natures instinct
And well !
you will fair………….. 

sail through my mind 
sweet dove Over water and land
sail through my mind


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Lee,
That was a very nice poem. Can you write some more? Good job.
Thank you,
Taylor


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

Lee here, 
I have many of these poems and will post another or two it takes a while to post as it must be approved


----------



## guitargirl814 (Feb 28, 2005)

thats a great poem


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Lee,
Thank you for that poem...it is truly beautiful.

Dawn


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

that was a relly nice poem u should post more of them


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*Little white bird*

Lay here softly little bird of white
For you, no more flying or cooing in the night 

Your perch will set empty 
With feathers abound

Your life has ended
I had to burry you in the ground

So lay here softly 
In the shade of your tree
The one you flew to 
When I first set you free

Tomorrow at dawn
When the wind is light
You can see your flock
High in flight 

So sit on your new perch 
In the heaven you’ve met 
and the white on your wings
Ill never forget


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful poems, Lee. Thank you so much for posting them here for all to enjoy!

Terry


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*beautiful pigeon poems!!*

i have written a song to the pigeons, i sing it while i busk on the streets of toronto (in yorkville, i am the resident street guitarist) . i would love to share it!Queenie


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*Poems*

I just found your poems Lee. They are beautiful and poignant reminders of pigeons who once shared our lives and now our memories. The first brought smiles and wonderful memories of Pige, a feral rescue who stayed with us months after we released him but then flew off with a mate, and of Castor who now has a happy home and family with Terry. 
The second brought tears for Pollux, our beautiful white fantail who lies buried in our yard under trees he never saw as a house pigeon. Thank you for sharing - you have truly captured the essence of The Pigeon.

Marjorie (in Richmond, KY)


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*poem*



Peapicker said:


> I just found your poems Lee. They are beautiful and poignant reminders of pigeons who once shared our lives and now our memories. The first brought smiles and wonderful memories of Pige, a feral rescue who stayed with us months after we released him but then flew off with a mate, and of Castor who now has a happy home and family with Terry.
> The second brought tears for Pollux, our beautiful white fantail who lies buried in our yard under trees he never saw as a house pigeon. Thank you for sharing - you have truly captured the essence of The Pigeon.
> 
> Marjorie (in Richmond, KY)


Lee here, 
Thank you for the kind words , Caeser once said " once you hold the dove in your hand then you will forever hold the dove and if not in your hand then surely in your heart". I love few things in this world but the pigeon is one of them. have a nice day ..... I fly my birds out of Richmond sometimes back to Elizabethtown.................


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lee,

Beautiful poems.....Little White Bird is especially touching.

Thank you for sharing them with us.
Linda


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> Lee,
> 
> Beautiful poems.....Little White Bird is especially touching.
> 
> ...


Lee here. 
You are quite welcome .......true story about the little white bird...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lee,

Your imagery is lovely, and your deep love for the pigeon and nature is everpresent. I felt a strong affinity with both, although the second brought 
a lump to my throat. Thanks for sharing your heartfelt thoughts with us.

fp


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

That is something I would love to see, so if you ever feel like an audience please feel free to email me. I am in absolute awe of the pigeons' homing instincts and abilities.
Marjorie


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

*Graet Poem*

That Was The Best Poem I've Ever Heard Great Just Keep Writing More
Peace Man
*adrian*


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

That Is One Awesome Poem Great Just Keep Writing




Thanks 
*adrian*


----------



## janice (Jul 8, 2005)

awesome poems you have a special talent!! keep up the good work !! My pij has been missing for 4 days now ! those poems touch my heart


----------

